# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστουγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2015 [Season's Greetings]

## Maroulis Nikos

Ανοίγουμε αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε τις γιορτινές ευχές μας *Χριστούγεννα 2014 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2015*. Σ αυτό το θέμα μπορείτε επίσης να ανεβάσετε Χριστουγεννιάτικες φωτογραφίες θαλασσινού περιεχομένου, όπως στολισμένες, βάρκες, καραβάκια (μέρα ή νύχτα) από την γιορτινή πάλη/χωριό που ζείτε ή επισκέπτεστε. Αλλά και στολισμένα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα σε παραλίες κ.λ.π.

This thread welcomes your Seasonal Greetings for X'mas and the *New Year 2015*. You may also upload photos here from your city/village, with seaviews related to the subject, such as boats decorated for this festive period and/or X'mas trees near the sea etc. In other words this thread is dedicated to wishes and greetings only.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύχομαι ολόψυχα σε όλους σας *Καλές Γιορτές* με υγεία, χαρά κι αισιοδοξία!

Στους ναυτικούς μας που βρίσκονται  μακριά απ' το ζεστό τους σπιτικό, τους ευχόμαστε Καλά Χριστούγεννα  και να ξέρουν ότι συντελούν ένα τεράστιο λειτούργημα, ώστε να είμαστε  ακόμη περήφανοι ως Έλληνες! Χρόνια Πολλά!

----------


## dionisos

Ευχομαι ολοψυχα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ Ο ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ 2015 σε ολη την παρεα του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ καθως επισης και στους ξενητεμενους μας ναυτικους. Να εχουν καλα και γαληνια ταξειδια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εύχομαι Καλές Γιορτές, Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένο το 2015 στη μεγάλη παρέα του Nautilia.gr.
Καλά ταξίδια σε όσους ταξιδεύουν.

ΚΑΡΤΑ 2014-15.jpg

----------


## leo85

Εύχομαι χαρούμενες καλές γιορτές Καλά Χριστούγεννα και να μας βρει το Νέο Έτος με υγειά ευτυχία και δουλεία.
Καλά Ταξίδια σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας.

ΚΑΡΤΑ.gif

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χρόνια Πολλά !!!

nautiliamerychristmans2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

_Καλά Χριστούγεννα καλές γιορτές και το 2015 να φέρει ότι καλύτερο σε εσάς και στις οικογένειες σας!                _ 
_Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς και του χρόνου να είναι κοντά στις οικογένειες τους._ 

photo2.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΓΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΤΥΧΕΡΟ ΤΟ 2015 ΝΑ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΣΤΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΑΣ Ο ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## thanos75

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλές γιορτές και από εμένα σε όλους μας.  Μακάρι ο καινούριος χρόνος να φέρει περισσότερα χαμόγελα και περισσότερη αισιοδοξία σε όλους μας... :Cocksure:

----------


## andria salamis

Χρόνια Πολλά,Καλά Χριστούγεννα,Καλές Γιόρτες,μέ υγεία.

----------


## kalypso

καρτα.jpg
Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεια ,ευτυχία,χαρά και ανθρώπους που αγαπάμε και μας αγαπούν πάντοτε κοντά μας!!
Καλά Χριστούγεννα Nautilia.gr

----------


## dimitris-a'mixanikos

Εστω για μια χρονια και αυτη να ειναι το 2015 να πανε καλυτερα τα παραγματα για τους Ελληνες Ναυτικους.................το περιμενουν και το ευχονται 30 χρονια τωρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολους και ευτυχες το 2015


wwwabc (2).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαλές Εορτές σε όλους κ στους ναυτικούς μας καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Χρόνια πολλά,που να είναι καλά , γεμάτα με υγεία-ηρεμία-τύχη-αγάπη , και ανθρώπους-πράγματα και καταστάσεις που ο καθένας απο εμάς/εσάς θέλει.  Ειδικά για τους ναυτικούς μας "Η Παναγιά στην πλώρη τους,και ο Αι Νικόλας στο τιμόνι τους".

----------


## mastrokostas

Χρόνια πολλά ,καλές γιορτές σε όλους σας ,και ειδικά σε αυτούς που είναι χιλιάδες μίλια μακριά από τις οικογένειες τους !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Σε ολη την Ναυτικη οικογενεια Χρονια Πολλα Καλα Χριστουγεννα και ευτυχισμενος ο καινουργιος χρονος!!! 

_PC193555.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Για τους φίλους και φίλες του Nautilia.gr εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο, με υγεία και θαλασσινά ταξίδια είτε πάνω σε κουπαστή είτε πάνω στο PC  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## despo

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλές γιορτές, Υγεία και Ευτυχία !

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους οσους βρισκονται κοντα στους δικους τους για οσους βρισκονται στη θαλασσα καλα ταξιδια και του χρονου σπιτια τους

----------


## magel

Χαρούμενα Χριστούγεννα, με την ελπίδα το άστρο των Χριστουγέννων να  οδηγεί τα βήματά μας στη φάτνη της αγάπης, της ευτυχίας και της  αισιοδοξίας και προπαντός με υγεία για όλους. Καλά ταξίδια και γαλήνιες θάλασσες.

----------


## maria korre

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ! Το νέο έτος να φέρει υγεία, ευτυχία σε όλους, καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς και καλύτερες... μέρες!!! Μην ξεχνάτε να χαμογελάτε γιατί είναι μεταδοτικό!  :Fat: 
LAYRIO.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και καλά Χριστούγεννα. Στους ναυτικούς που θα κάνουν γιορτές στο καπνιστήριο καποιο βαποριού καλές θάλασσες και αν γυρίσουν γεροί σε αυτούς ποιυ τους περιμένουν.

----------


## bosses

Καλα χριστουγεννα χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους φιλους του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ και καλα ταξιδια στους ναυτικους μας.

----------


## Ilias 92

Να ευχηθώ και εγω με την σειρά μου Χρονια Πολλα καλές Γιορτές σε όλους και ακομα περισσότερο σε όσους υπηρετούν την θητεία τους!!

----------


## nektarios15

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία ευτυχία και αισιοδοξία, κοντά σε αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα. Στους Ναυτικούς μας που ταξιδεύουν καλή δύναμη και καλές θάλασσες να έχουν και σύντομα στα σπίτια τους!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!! Ευχές για ότι καλύτερο για το 2015, για όλους μας αλλά και για τον καθένα προσωπικά. Να είμαστε γεροί, δυνατοί και να συνεχίσουμε να αγαπάμε τη θάλασσα, τα καράβια, και να είμαστε δίπλα στους ναυτικούς μας που συνεχίζουν να κρατούν ψηλά την Ελληνική σημαία σε όλες τις θάλασσες του κόσμου..

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Ευχές κιΆ από μένα! Στα 73 μου χρόνια νοσταλγώ ακόμα τη θάλασσα!Είναι λόγω της ηλικίας μου. . ! Καλά ταξίδια λοιπόν σε όλου σας!

----------


## tomcat

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ. ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ Ο ΝΕΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΕΙΣ!! :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Καλή Χρονιά,καλά μυαλά,και να έχουμε δουλειές εμείς οι Ναυτικοί.

----------


## SteliosK

*Χρόνια πολλά καλή Χρονιά με υγεία, χαρά, ευτυχία σε όλη τη μεγάλη παρέα του nautilia.gr*

----------


## pantelis2009

2015 ευχές για Καλή Χρονιά, με υγεία, αγάπη, ευτυχία, δουλειά και καλά ταξίδια για την μεγάλη παρέα του Nautilia.gr

----------


## basilis.m

χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια να χαιρεστε τις οικογενειες σας!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλή χρονιά με υγεία σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας. 
Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας και ο Άι Νικόλας να είναι πάντα κοντά τους.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλή χρονιά φίλοι, εύχομαι η νέα χρονιά να είναι καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη και να δούμε καλύτερα και ασφαλέστερα πλοία κοντά μας!

----------


## karavofanatikos

καλοταξιδο και ειρηνικο το νεο ετοσ 2015

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλή χρονιά, καλά ταξίδια σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας, πάντα με ήρεμες θάλασσες, και τον Άι-Νικόλα πάντα στην πλώρη!!!  Με το καλό να φτάσουμε κι αυτή τη χρονιά στον προορισμό που επιθυμεί ο καθένας...   :Smile:

----------

